# Buying a new cycle



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

What do you guys think
Is this a good bike 
I only drive on asphalt. And when im in the mood i cycle from 50-100km in one trip
https://m.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-a...d-np-1100-mit-rahmen-54-cm/605532214-230-7651


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Cannondale aren't a bad make - is it the right size for you?


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

What's the model name and year? 600 Euros for what looks like a relatively base model may not be that great a deal in the grand scheme of things even if it was 1100 new?

And as said above. Will it fit you? 50-100km is a loooooong way to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

im 173cm
as i can see its a aluminium frame.
i do not have any spec


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

a Triban Road Cycle from Decathlon would be my choice:

https://www.decathlon.de/C-733768-rennrader-fitnessrader


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

im looking at this one to
http://www.ebay.de/itm/rennrad-gebraucht-/201825343492?hash=item2efdba5804:g:ZIUAAOSw2gxYqeB8


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking at the current Cannondale catalogue it looks like its a CAAD Optimo of some sort. If it's a year, maybe two years old the price seems okay. Seeing as the current owner has a computer ask how many miles it's done. May give an indication if anything may want replacing anytime soon... Spec is budget-medium. Shimano 105 is perfectly okay. I'd want to have a look at the wheels to see how true they are.

I'm about 180cm (5 ft 9 ish) and ride 54's. But one of my road bikes top tubes measurement is almost 56cm and I've had to use quite a short stem to get the reach right for me.
The Bike you're looking at looks to be 54.7 so you should be okay but at 173 cm (around 5ft 6) factor in a few Euros for a replacement stem if the standard one has you reaching a little too much.


Second bike (Canyon) looks okay but I'd be VERY wary about a 58 fitting without trying first. I'd expect it to be miles too big. Plus they've not given ANY groupset or bike details at all.
Canyon are internet only new, so unless the current owner has bought it second hand I'd be very wary if he can't even be bothered to put the make/model in the advert as he'd have to know this if he bought it off the Canyon site.


Hope that helps!


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

contacted the seler
he gave me this llink

http://www.infinitecycles.com/bikes/road-bikes-2014/2014-caad8/


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Shogun said:


> im 173cm
> as i can see its a aluminium frame.
> i do not have any spec


For sizing, you need your inside leg measurement, the measurement from the floor to the notch at the top of your sternum and your arm length &#55357;&#56397;

These will give a more accurate for than just your overall height, and where a bike had a size in cm, clarify if it's the top tube or the seat tube the measurement is given for - the standard measure is the seat tube but more and more people are giving the top tube as the size, and I have no idea why.


----------

